# Freshwater GOBIES!!:D



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Took some pics of them today...collected them locally..but not in a reserve obviously..

Think these are the local common gobies.. lets see if anyone knows the scientific name b4 i put it out...


































Should there be a separate category for fishes other than the ones already mentioned in the forum?? like an "others" category??


----------

